#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Чай, Москва, 18 июля

## Alex

В столице проявился Топпер, в связи с чем поступило предложение собраться на чай где-то в район 19-ти часов (после работы) в Эрмитаже.

Давно, кстати, не собирались...

----------


## Ersh

Постараюсь быть

----------


## Neroli

Ы-ы. 
А он может исчезнуть и перепроявится ближе к выходным?

----------


## Аньезка

> Ы-ы. 
> А он может исчезнуть и перепроявится ближе к выходным?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Тогда бы я с Тыквой пришла.

----------


## Alex

Не может - он же из Питера.

----------


## Шаман

Эх... по такому случаю бы присоединился. Но в 19 я только закончил работу вдалеке от Чайного Клуба, да и инфы не видел  :Frown:

----------


## Alex

А ты на дату посмотри повнимательней  :Wink:

----------


## Шаман

а-а-а, ну тогда может быть, очень даже может быть  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Заказал столик на 19:00 на Алексея.

----------

